
VC Deals In Charts (Q1 2008)—Welcome To The Slowdown - davidw
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/20/vc-deals-in-charts-q1-2008%e2%80%94welcome-to-the-slowdown/
======
mlinsey
From the link: "If you cut the numbers a different way and look at Internet-
specific deals, those declined 7 percent from the fourth quarter of 2007 to
$1.310 billion, _but were slightly up year-over-year_ "

I wonder, does this fit with people's anecdotal experience? I haven't been
trying to raise capital recently so I have no sense over whether the market is
slowing down even though it's something I've been worrying about a little. All
the more reason to bootstrap yourself though!

------
redorb
This falls back to PG's "Bold VC's" essay -

this is the time for those bold VC's to make their move, are we going to see
Ycomb spin off a Risk-ier fund?

~~~
dshah
What YC is doing now seems to be working and highly differentiated in the
market. Doesn't seem like there's much reason to change it.

